# Can Omeprazole cause stomach cancer?



## CatUK

I have acid reflux and have been on Omeprazole for about 2 years (started off on 20mg then moved down to 10mg a day after about 6 weeks). Recently I've been getting awful wind and lower stomach pains after taking Omeprazole so have been trying to wean myself off it but the second I stop it for more that a day I get acid burning my throat and I feel sick again. I've tried taking Ranitadine instead but even though they are supposed to last about 12 hours I'm lucky if I get 3 hours of no acid. I've also tried apple cider vinegar after reading it was a miracle cure for some people but it doesn't help me at all.I'm just scared of taking Omeprazole long term as reports say taken for more than a few months at a time can cause stomach cancer due to bacteria being allowed to multiply because of continuous supressing of stomach acids. This has scared me reading this but I can't do without antacids because the second I do I feel sick and my throat is burning all the time. I've tried eating healthy which doesn't work, I've lost some weight (I'm only a size 12) and that hasn't helped. Just not sure what to do.I'm thinking of asking my Dr if I can be tested for H Pylori as I know that can cause a lot of stomach problems and that is a simple blood test. Not seeing my Dr till first week of January though.Anyone ever found a natural remedy for acid reflux that works?


----------



## Kathleen M.

Untreated acid reflux can cause esophageal cancer.Untreated ulcers in the stomach can perforate and kill you faster than cancer.Sometimes you have to choose your risk for death.Some of the PPI's will cause some symptom bounce back so you may need to up other antacids or other acid reducers to wean off it, but some people can't control acid with lifestyle and not treating it, to me, seems riskier than treating it. Now you may need to find a treatment where you can live with the side effects, but fearing the treatment more than the cancer caused by the disease doesn't sound like a good idea.They can test for H. pylori which is the bacteria that causes stomach ulcers and cancer and while it is a pain to get rid of, they can treat you for that and some people do recommend you get tested every so often if you need regular treatment for stomach acid.Even if you get H. pylori the risk of cancer is very small, and sometimes people actually have lower risk of stomach acid issues when they have the infection so may have a lower risk of cancer in the esophagus caused by the excess acid. So even it may not be 100% evil. Not sure what version of "Eating healthy" you did. Healthy foods sometimes trigger symptoms so they are not the cure all that people say they are. The main thing with acid reflux is timing and size. No eating for 3 hours before bed and eat smaller meals. Lunch should be bigger than dinner.


----------



## CatUK

Thanks so much for the reply Kathleen, I am going to discuss the reflux when I see my Dr next month. I've never been tested for H Pylori but will be asking about it.The healthy eating I did was cut out anything acid producing, fried foods, spicy foods, chocolate, tomatoes etc but it didn't help at all.Thanks again for your reply and Merry Xmas


----------



## UKbrandon

CatUK said:


> I have acid reflux and have been on Omeprazole for about 2 years (started off on 20mg then moved down to 10mg a day after about 6 weeks). Recently I've been getting awful wind and lower stomach pains after taking Omeprazole so have been trying to wean myself off it but the second I stop it for more that a day I get acid burning my throat and I feel sick again. I've tried taking Ranitadine instead but even though they are supposed to last about 12 hours I'm lucky if I get 3 hours of no acid. I've also tried apple cider vinegar after reading it was a miracle cure for some people but it doesn't help me at all.I'm just scared of taking Omeprazole long term as reports say taken for more than a few months at a time can cause stomach cancer due to bacteria being allowed to multiply because of continuous supressing of stomach acids. This has scared me reading this but I can't do without antacids because the second I do I feel sick and my throat is burning all the time. I've tried eating healthy which doesn't work, I've lost some weight (I'm only a size 12) and that hasn't helped. Just not sure what to do.I'm thinking of asking my Dr if I can be tested for H Pylori as I know that can cause a lot of stomach problems and that is a simple blood test. Not seeing my Dr till first week of January though.Anyone ever found a natural remedy for acid reflux that works?


Hi Cat,I was prescribed Omeprazole last year and wish I never took it!I got the same burning feeling after coming off it you describe - this is natural as your body gets used to there being less acid, so take some rennie for a day or two to ween you off it. It goes after a few days.Also, watch this vid by Dr Mecola - who talks about drugs like Omeprazole actually making your original problem worse! http://www.youtube.com/user/mercola#p/search/0/s75L5sJY5e4When I took Omeprazole, within 24hrs I started to get very smelly flatulence, and 6 months later it hasn't gone!! (even though I only took omep for 30 days) as you can imagine I am not happy and wish I never took it - I'm actually considering suing my doctor as it actually made my original problem worse not better (pains in my abdomen).Hope this helps! Brandon


----------

